# vdradmin startet nicht -> perl Problem

## ixo

Hallo,

wenn ich vdradmin (von vdradmin-am) starten will, passiert gar nichts.

Von Hand sieht das dann so aus:

```
# /usr/bin/vdradmind -- --log 4

Can't locate Shell.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/bin/lib/ /usr/share/vdradmin/lib /etc/perl /usr/local/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/local/lib64/perl5/5.16.3 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.3 /usr/local/lib64/perl5 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3 .) at /usr/bin/vdradmind line 73.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/vdradmind line 73.
```

In Zeile 73 steht (wenig überraschend):

```
use Shell qw(locale);

```

Die Suche nach Shell.pm gibt:

```
# locate Shell.pm

/usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/CPAN/Shell.pm

/usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/CPANPLUS/Shell.pm

lotte log # ls -lh /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/CPAN/Shell.pm /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/CPANPLUS/Shell.pm                                         

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  69K Dec 20 14:05 /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/CPAN/Shell.pm

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 9.4K Dec 20 14:05 /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/CPANPLUS/Shell.pm

```

Wie bringe ich vdradmin artgerecht bei, wo Shell.pm zu finden ist?

 :Embarassed:  ixo

----------

## ixo

Ich habe die oben genannte Zeile 73:

```
use Shell qw(locale); 
```

in

```
use CPAN::Shell qw(locale); 
```

geändert. Dann geht's erst mal. Schön ist so ein Patch natürlich nicht - daher meine Frage nach der "artgerechten" Lösung ...

Gibt es vielleicht noch irgendein Perl-Paket, das installiert werden muss und zu dem die Abhängigkeit von vdradmin-am aus fehlt?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, wurde nach dem letzten dev-lang/perl Update 

```
perl-cleaner --all
```

 erfolgreich komplett durchgebracht?

----------

## ixo

Hallo,

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, wurde nach dem letzten dev-lang/perl Update 
> 
> ```
> perl-cleaner --all
> ```
> ...

 

Ja, (sogar) 2x

----------

